# Homemade aux input question...i'm stumped!



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm having issues getting my stereo to goto AUX mode in my 01 X5 4.4. I've found various little threads there and there about being able to install an aux input into my cd53 e39/e53 cd player so I can run my Treo through it. At this point i've got about 22 windows open, all pointing in different directions as to if I can install an aux input. I've looked on EAS's site, and it says that I need an 02 or newer E53. I've also found threads that say as long as my SW version on the cd player is 50 or more, I can do it. Then i've found E39 and E46 pictures where either the information changes, the main harness pins (larger pins in the pic below) are round instead of flat like mine, and they've got 10 pins for the aux input where i've got 12 pins.

I've already got resistors, capacitors, and random wiring harnesses to connect directly to the pins....I just need to know if my stereo is capable and which pins to use.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

This guy made one: http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=427248&highlight=diy+aux

Although thats a lot of work for a $35 part


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

That's one of the same 3-4 writeups i've found, but the back of that radio is different than mine. The larger harness has round pins in a staggered pattern. Mine has flat pins that are all in a straight rows. The stereo is the writeups has 10 pins for the cd player, and 10 pins for the "sound system"...mine has 12 for the cd player, and 12 pins for the sound system.

I'd love to know where you've seen aux connectors for $35. The cheapest i've found is for $39, and it says clearly that it doesn't work on vehicles prior to 9/2002

http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=167 - $69.95
http://www.bimmernav.com/store/catalog/bmw-aux-input-cable-item-156.html - $75
http://indashpc.org/new/aux_adapters/car2aux-bmw.html - $55
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_145&products_id=297 - $39

All of these are pretty similar, and still 7x what it costs in parts to make it....if I can figure out how.


----------



## PeteC (Jun 11, 2004)

Its the radio tuner model that will provide the ability to get AUX. I didn't have the right tuner with my 2001 E46 so I upgraded the radio and connected an AUX cable. None the less I still needed to put a "patch" cable into my tuner to be able to tap into the AUX pins. The car side of the connector still had the round pins. The "patch" cable converted the round pins to flat pins. I went to a version 53 like you have I believe (its been a while) and connected to the following pins. As soon as you utilize the pins you will see the AUX function come up. Attached is the installation for my E83 (which shows E39 and E53 and 12 pin connector). I'm into soldering and computer HW stuff but wanted OEM with the AUX cable. It was worth buying for me. In the E83 I brought the AUX cable to the rear of the vehicle for my CarPC. Did notice an alternator whine now with AUX so have to add a filter.

Attached too is a schematic for making your own.


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm surprised that the +/- for each channel don't have their own ground, but per all of the diagrams i've seen, they share a common ground. I don't know which of those three diagrams apply to me, but the pins are numbered on the back of the radio, so i'll if any of them give me any luck.

Per one of these threads below, one of the guys figured it out by putting the + and - together to get the aux mode to come on, then from there it turned into adding resistors and capacitors in final revisions. When I played w/ the back of my stereo, I twisted the wires together also, then just kept trying different combinations of plugs to see if any of them would turn it on.....but no luck. I haven't made my harness as of yet, so maybe I should do that...only problem is I can't find 300k ohms resistors, the closest i've found is 220k and their 1/2 watt, which i'm not certain is correct either.

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=422239
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=427248 - this is your thread Pete
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76934 - this guy Nitraum is the first thread I ever found about this, which is where I started most of my parts purchasing.


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump for alternatives, besides deck replacement...


----------



## everybest (Jul 26, 2009)

I think the round pins are for cars pre-1998?

Anyways I have an extra deck here with me 2 years later than yours but with a lesser software number. For that reason, I don't think the software number is chronological, but i could be wrong.


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

So does yours work w/ aux inputs then? I still wanna do this, I just haven't gotten around to having my ass reamed on ebay for something that I don't wanna spend more than $10 doing. If I have to buy a deck from someone, I guess that's an option


----------



## everybest (Jul 26, 2009)

I haven't tested it with the aux input at all, but there might be something wrong with it (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=386200). If there isn't though, maybe we can work out a trade.


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah, if you could test it to make sure the aux portion comes on, I'd be ok w/ that. Personally I don't see how a cd player could scratch cd's, ya never know. I'd think its more along the lines of she's storing the cd's in one of those visor holders that's probably slight rounding the cd's to the shape of the visor, flexing ever so slightly in the CA heat.


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump


----------

